# Replacement bathroom tap in Swift Sundance 600FB



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi

The bathroom mixer tap in my Swift has started to leak. It really seems to be internal so may be frost damage. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement from?

I have looked on Cak Tanks website and seem to have found the same tap but the price is somewhat high - £61. Have I got to pay this or can I save some money?

It's a 2005 Sundance, if this helps.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi you do not say which tap it is, sink or shower mixer or whether the tap is dripping or leaking behind mounting.

If its leaking behing mounting could well be a plastic joint has split, if its a tap, there are loads on our website, click on 'water' section and then taps picture.

Hope this helps

Peter


----------



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

*Leaking tap on swift*

Thanks Peter

I have had a look and it is the basin tap that has split where the pigtail enters the body. Hairline but sufficient to drip when the system is pressurised.

Found a replacement on your website and its now on order. Good value too.


----------



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

*Tap on a swift sundance*

Peter

Tap arrived today and now installed - no leaks. Many thanks.


----------

